# Samsung R60 - FN Tasten dauerhaft



## DerEvil (28. November 2008)

Hi,
habe grade voll das Frauenproblem  . Ich habe bei meinen Samsung R60 die FN-Tasten dauerhaft aktiviert. Normalerweise konnte man das fürher immer mit FN+Num wieder deaktvieren, nur hat das R60 keine NUM-Taste.  Hat einer eine Idee wie man diese wieder deaktiviert?


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2008)

DerEvil am 28.11.2008 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> habe grade voll das Frauenproblem  . Ich habe bei meinen Samsung R60 die FN-Tasten dauerhaft aktiviert. Normalerweise konnte man das fürher immer mit FN+Num wieder deaktvieren, nur hat das R60 keine NUM-Taste.  Hat einer eine Idee wie man diese wieder deaktiviert?



meinst du jetzt, dass du den ersatz-nummernblock dauerhaft aktiviert hast, so dass bie zB beu druck auf "U" einen"1" erscheint oder so, oder ist wirklich die Fn-taste "arretiert", d.h. wenn du zB die taste "5" allein drückst, dann wird zB WLAN abgestellt (oder was auch immer auf der "5" für ne funktion liegt)? 

wenn es nur um den nummernblock geht: schau mal genau auf die tasten, was da noch für symbole dabeistehen. bei meinem alten samsung war nummernblock an/aus Fn+8, bei meinem acer isses aber Fn+9.


----------

